# #6 Black ´n` White



## AnTrAxX

Hey Slingshotfans









Found a little bit of time to present a Slingshot i finished a while ago:

I tried to squeeze out the max out of some parts i head left.
I had a brasscore that was a bit to short, the "usual" wide heads won´t fit.
So i tried a different style for the bandattachment. Works good, there is not much space, but since the heads are getting bigger the rubber sits very save.

As woods i used dark black Macassar Ebony and scottish Hornbeam. I tried to create a contrast between brass-black ebony-and the nearly white hornbeam to create a black and white theme.

Since i had a small piece of 2mm brass left too, i wanted to do some spacers again.
Since i also had a pice of olivewood left i came up with the idea to make the handle all the way up to the fork and use the olive just for the heads...with 4 spacers in between.

I had a really hard time to align all the four spacers to one straight line (looking from top and from bottom) but it worked, was a lot of filework









It looks very slim, because the white Hornbeam is the main part you look at from the front. The Ebony works like a kind of frame and narrows it down optically.

Went for wax and oil again as finish, i like to leave the pores of the wood open instead of sealing them forever.

Because of the dense woods and the brass it´s a really heavy shooter...good solid and silky feeling when you grip it.

Here are some pics, hope you like them:

Front:









Back:









Side:



























Making of:


----------



## mckee

wow, looks like you just made it in time to win another SSOTM! looks amazing


----------



## Blue Danube

That is exquisite!!


----------



## BCLuxor

Awesome work looks very solid .


----------



## akmslingshots

yep.... id say thats ... pretty freakin awesome


----------



## Btoon84

Too cool! Good job as always


----------



## Natty Fork

Very nice job! Looks great!


----------



## treefork

She is a looker!


----------



## Flatband

Hey Ant,
you know what I think of your work Bud. Just absolutely outstanding craftsmanship all around. You have a gift Buddy! Flatband


----------



## AnTrAxX

Thank you









The weather is getting colder and colder every day...more time to spend inside...i hope i can build new Slingshots soon.

Ordered a few samples of stabilized wood. That stuff looks very promising.


----------



## akmslingshots

AnTrAxX said:


> Ordered a few samples of stabilized wood. That stuff looks very promising.


It looks awesome! I am intrigued to see how it finishes as it works like resin


----------



## Bob Fionda

You are one of the most exquisite and refined makers I've ever seen. Your slingshots have the french class and the teutonic german style.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Brilliant!


----------



## harson

Amazing ! love it.


----------



## Danny0663

Woah! your craftsman and the style of work is very unique - i like!
The dedication and effort in your work really speaks for themselves....


----------



## Chepo69

mckee said:


> wow, looks like you just made it in time to win another SSOTM! looks amazing












Very beautiful!


----------



## Dayhiker

This is a really great creation... and executed to perfection! I love it


----------



## Mr.Teh

wow stunning doublethumbsup


----------



## tnflipper52

You sir are a craftsman of the highest form. It is so nice to look at much less shoot, if it is not too beautiful to shoot. Thanks for sharing this wonderful piece.


----------



## Rapier

Far out man, that is really cool.


----------



## Quercusuber

Well, what a human being can say about an ALIEN slingshot like that??? ...Totally OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!! What a unique talent you have.It's perfection is almost flawless and the colors and shapes fuse harmoniously...Forged in the Olympus of the Gods of Rubber!!!


----------



## rosco

.....sigh....superb work. Feels like you would need matching cuff links.


----------



## DaveSteve

Another one for the art museum. Great work.


----------



## mrpaint

thats a showpiece, I would be afraid to shoot it! where do you get the bronze cores from?


----------



## Rayshot

This is a great manifestation of your artistic take on a style and material composition. Masterfully done!


----------



## LANUZZI

realy great work - as always! i am not surprised about the nomination to the sotm!


----------



## AnTrAxX

mrpaint said:


> thats a showpiece, I would be afraid to shoot it! where do you get the bronze cores from?


Thank you so much Guys








Very kind words *kiss*

It is Brass, and i cut them myself with a mill, the rest is mainly filework (i don´t even own a vise)


----------



## Jonab Gama

OMG!!! No words!


----------



## leon13

what again ???? that is sooooo beautiful,we just could hope for bad weather so u are making more nice slingshots "notsh notsh wink wink" u know what i mean ?!


----------



## dan ford

Wow !!! Stunning craftsmanship !!!!!


----------



## Can-Opener

That is a sexy slinger! Such refined lines! Very NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilgramie

Wow really nice, looks fantastic!


----------



## squirrel squasher

looks great your craftmanship is awesome


----------



## rtaylor129

Way cool! Love how you laminated them together


----------



## BeMahoney

Great work!

You´ve got that "feel"!...

great work indeed!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Yago

as always an amazing job


----------



## LBH2

Awesome sling&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## AnTrAxX

Hehe, thanks Guys, that made me smile 

Bringing up so much memories...unbelievable...over two years? Time runs so fast these days...can´t believe it...is it only me or is every year shorter than the one before?

All the best for you and your families and have a peaceful Christmas Season.


----------

